# HRM, Polar, Keiser, Recommendations



## Tony Winyard (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm about to start training for a couple of events later this year; to do a 5 day mountain bike trail around the Grand Canyon in September and a triathlon in October. I'm starting from a point where at the moment of reasonable fitness, but nowhere near the level I'd need to be by September.
Some of my training will be in my local gym, which has Keiser bikes, and apparently the computer on it is compatible with Polar heart rate monitors.
I know zero about HRM's and and have seen that Polar do a huge amount of different models from an FT1 through to an FT80.
I've been recommended to use a HRM to get a true test of how my fitness is improving, but looking at the descriptions on the various models it's all a little baffling as to what is most suitable, and what the differences are between them!
I'd be grateful on opinions on:

1. Whether the Polar range are any good?

2. How these HRMs would actually help me with my training?

3. I have an iPhone, do any of them have an app maybe that would communicate between the HRM and the iPhone? ideally that would maybe combine with a bike sat-nav for the iPhone?

4. Is there a better HRM and maybe using the data from the Keiser bike isn't so important?

Many thanks.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

If your using a IPhone you will need to look into Heart rate monitor with Bluetooth. I highly recommend optical monitors. If you can wait this is an excellent choice and works with your Iphone and other devices. Retail will be about $99.99
Mio LINK: | MIO Heart Rate Monitor watches | MIO Global

With the standard chest strap I always experience inaccurate results, Some of my clothing would even cause my heart rate monitor to go crazy or my data would just drop out.

Using Heart rate is a good way to train. I use to see how hard I'm working and as an indicator of when to back off.


----------



## Tony Winyard (Feb 8, 2014)

Many thanks for the suggestion. I ordered the Mio


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

No problem. Here is a little review of the Link.

First look at new Mio Link ANT+/Bluetooth Smart optical heart rate wrist band | DC Rainmaker


----------



## Wickendon (Mar 25, 2014)

I have probably 10 or more Polar hrm's acquired over the years. Just bought an FT-80 because of the fact that it's new and creates Own Zone which I want. Problem is, the manual says to begin with Polar Star training Program which begins with fitness test.

Starts off: wear heart rate sensor, lie down for 3 minutes.then in time mode, select menu, applications, fitness test, start test.. About 5 minutes later a beep will indicate the end of test. OK but for this 5 minute test, what do I do. Say walk on treadmill or excercise, but at what rate do I move ?? What am I missing ? Should I Try for zone 1, 2 or even 3?? If you cam help me it will be much appreciated. PS. Oldest looking hrm is a polar accurex plus


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Polar fitness test is basically cheap and fast version of normal Vo2max test, and it's surprisingly accurate (based on several studies around +/-3% from real test) for the way it's done. So for this test, you just lay down or sit and do nothing. And remember how you did it this time, as next time you are doing it, you should do it same way, otherwise you can't really compare results. Through the months (unfortunately not through days), you will see how your fitness level is improving (or not), as Vo2max slowly goes up with proper training (and with losing weight). But don't really count on seeing huge difference between now, and test done after 6 months, as Vo2max doesn't really jump up, but goes up for percent or two in long period (might be different with totally untrained people and might jump up once they start moving).


----------



## Wickendon (Mar 25, 2014)

*Beta Blocker consideration*

I think the fitness test is overestimating my fitness because my HR is slowed by the Beta Blocker RX I take. In my case it appears to lower my HR by approximately 8 beats. Any idea if I can still use the test as a guideline to my own zone? Age based, my max HR would be 142 so I assume my theoretical age based max is now 134. My month/year of birth is 02/1936. I know, scary huh?



primoz said:


> Polar fitness test is basically cheap and fast version of normal Vo2max test, and it's surprisingly accurate (based on several studies around +/-3% from real test) for the way it's done. So for this test, you just lay down or sit and do nothing. And remember how you did it this time, as next time you are doing it, you should do it same way, otherwise you can't really compare results. Through the months (unfortunately not through days), you will see how your fitness level is improving (or not), as Vo2max slowly goes up with proper training (and with losing weight). But don't really count on seeing huge difference between now, and test done after 6 months, as Vo2max doesn't really jump up, but goes up for percent or two in long period (might be different with totally untrained people and might jump up once they start moving).


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

No idea how beta blockers influence this test. But thing is, Polar's fitness/VO2max test depends on a whole lot of things, not just slow or fast heart rate. Mainly it depends on times and variance of times between each beat, easily said, even though it gets much more complicate for real. So maybe it would still work, but like I said, I don't know for sure.


----------

